# FALCON bike from ERNIE CLEMENTS



## lucianopro (Oct 11, 2010)

Dear All,
I would like to get some more infromation about a bike I had the chance to put my hands on few months ago. It is a FALCON bike in ORANGE colour and was made by ERNIE CLEMENTS. It has got the Olimpiads disk on the front and MIDDLEMORE seat and SHIMANO gears. I am asking these information because I love vintage bikes and motor bikes and before selling it I would like to know if i am doing a mistake as already happen with my beloved Honda 500 four. I would really appreciate any comment about the year and the value, even interest you guys might have.
Thank you very much


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't know about the Falcon, but the Honda 500 Four ... a special ride, that one was.

Why did you let it go? :cryin:


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Search is your friend.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62987&highlight=falcon


----------



## lucianopro (Oct 11, 2010)

well, regarding the motorbike I was young and stupid .. and needing of some money!
for the bike instead I searched the link you gave me but there is not much of the informations I am looking for...
cheers anyway!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

You have a mid-tier early 70s Falcon (Olympic?) with decent bike-boom era components. It's not particularly collectible or valuable, but should be a nice riding bike.

You could probably see your exact model here--somehwere in this extended thread are scanned catalog pages from 1974 . Or look at the ones on Mark Bulgier's site:


----------

